# Old Country Wrangler- Owners Thread



## millerbuilds

I thought I would start a thread for Wrangler owners.  

I have had mine for just over a year.  I thought one thread to exchange information and mods on the Wrangler would be a good idea.

Thoughts?


----------



## 300magnum

Just got my old country wrangler it was used. 6 mo old so it was already seasoned.  I think it is a great idea to set up a thread for wrangler owners. .


----------



## 300magnum

I smoked my first butt today. 250 for three hours. I took it off wrapped it in aluminum foil with butter, brown sugar, and honey. I left on the smoker two and half hours and got to an internal temperature of 160. It came out pretty good if I do say so myself.


----------



## millerbuilds

Wow that is pretty quick!

Glad to hear it turned out good.

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## roswell630

Just got mine delivered last week. Able to season it and smoke a butterflied Chicken this weekend.  Was happy at the heat retention.  I'll be doing some sealing where needed and have made a few mods already.  I'll post up some shots.

- Don


----------



## millerbuilds

roswell630 said:


> Just got mine delivered last week. Able to season it and smoke a butterflied Chicken this weekend.  Was happy at the heat retention.  I'll be doing some sealing where needed and have made a few mods already.  I'll post up some shots.
> 
> - Don


Don-

There is a Thread on here about the MODS you can do, some of them are for the Pecos, they are very similar.

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## roswell630

Thanks Jason. I'll have a look man. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## millerbuilds

roswell630 said:


> Thanks Jason. I'll have a look man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Good luck and let us know how it turns out.  

The 3 most important mods to make (IMHO) is:

1- Seal the smoker and fire box with felt and food safe RTV

2- Either make or have some tuning plates cut to eliminate the Hot spot by the end near the fire box

3- Ensure (requires a spring, bolt, and grinding) that the air inlet on the fire box seals up

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## 300magnum

Bought an old country glow in the dark thermostat, but I am having trouble threading it on to the smoker. Has anyone else run into this problem of threading thermostat into the lid and if so what's the remedy?


----------



## roswell630

300magnum said:


> Bought an old country glow in the dark thermostat, but I am having trouble threading it on to the smoker. Has anyone else run into this problem of threading thermostat into the lid and if so what's the remedy?


You talking about in the center where the bolt is?  I looked at that and it looks like they welded a bit in there so I wasn't going to even try that one.  I haven't taken it out to see if there are threads.  I'm going to put an emblem or something in that spot and drill a few holes on the bottom right and left at grate level and place some therms there.  The top middle hole is too high to get accurate temps anyways - imo

- Don


----------



## 300magnum

Thanks


----------



## 300magnum

Just finished my charcoal basket for my old country wrangler. It fits like a sock on a rooster. It's like it was made for that fire box.  By the way guys there is a special on kingsford charcoal at lowes and home depot. Twin pack of 18 lbs for 9.88. I grabbed a few bags. They were flying off shelves at our location. Happy smoking for the 4th guys.


----------



## ruckus816

I just got one about a month ago. Can anyone give me some pointers on how to keep the temperature in range? I have to babysit the damper to keep the grill in range. I can't even go pee without worrying about a 20 degree spike.


----------



## millerbuilds

Ruckus816 said:


> I just got one about a month ago. Can anyone give me some pointers on how to keep the temperature in range? I have to babysit the damper to keep the grill in range. I can't even go pee without worrying about a 20 degree spike.


Do you have it sealed up so that the smoke is not leaking out in air leaking in? How are you reading your temps?

I have made the following modifications to fix the temp control issues;

-Sealed everything up including the door

-Ground the vent flat and replaced the welded bolt and nut with a bolt with a spring and wing nut

-Pulled out the fire box grate and replaced it with a charcoal basket, I have the basket offset to be tight to the inlet door.


----------



## ruckus816

Thanks for the reply millerbuilds!

I have a little smoke coming out of the top. I'm checking the temp with an iGrill pro.

I thought about a bolt with a spring. You're saying that the bolt is welded on?


----------



## millerbuilds

The nut on mine was welded on.  I ground it off and replaced with a bolt, 3 washers, spring, and wing nut.

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## kevinscorral

Academy's website lists the specs on this smoker as being made from 11 ga steel (~1/8") with 3/16" doors.  Is this true??  I have read from others that it is 3/16" steel throughout.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## roswell630

300magnum said:


> Just finished my charcoal basket for my old country wrangler. It fits like a sock on a rooster. It's like it was made for that fire box.  By the way guys there is a special on kingsford charcoal at lowes and home depot. Twin pack of 18 lbs for 9.88. I grabbed a few bags. They were flying off shelves at our location. Happy smoking for the 4th guys.



Magnum can you post some pics and dimensions? I just found a welder neighbor friend guyer that may be able to help me out with a build.

-Don


----------



## roswell630

kevinscorral said:


> Academy's website lists the specs on this smoker as being made from 11 ga steel (~1/8") with 3/16" doors.  Is this true??  I have read from others that it is 3/16" steel throughout.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin



I can check on mine when I get home. They may have made some changes like I've read on how the Pecos were made a while back. Not sure but I know mine is solid.


----------



## roswell630

Looks to be. Doors are definatly thicker. There is a frame around the doors on the underside to make the seal but the thickness of the chamber is thinner than the doors. I wouldn't be concerned with it if you are. I used to have a chargriller duo for my starter and I have to tell you the heat retention on these is leaps and bounds above it. I have no problem holding Temps for a long time. I've had to keep adding every hour but it's more like 2 or 3 with this one. I use rocks bbq stoker also but my first cook was straight up and it performed very well. Hope that helps.

-Don


----------



## roswell630

Wanted to check in with you all and see if you are getting the same results.  I smoked this weekend, both days, and had some really good temps holding for close to 4 hours.  My old cheapo Chargiller DUO was lucky to get an hour. I'm real impressed.  Hoping to get a firebox crate built out to help even more but thought I would see how your temp times are.

- Don


----------



## 300magnum

Roswell 630 I can't take credit for the basket. I first saw the basket on youtube, but if you type charcoal basket in the search bar on this forum it will give step by step instructions with brilliant pictures.


----------



## roswell630

300magnum said:


> Roswell 630 I can't take credit for the basket. I first saw the basket on youtube, but if you type charcoal basket in the search bar on this forum it will give step by step instructions with brilliant pictures.



Thanks man.

- Don


----------



## 300magnum

I smoked today and learned a little trick.if you take the plate that came in the firebox and flip to where it sits higher and then put your charcoal basket on top of that plate you will have better air flow which gave me more consistent temps.it also held temps better. Happy smokin.


----------



## roswell630

Great point! Funny, I did just that last weekend because I had too much soot in the bottom and it was way windy so I said screw it and flipped it over. Glad you brought that up.

- Don


----------



## glocksrock

Here is a link for how to make a charcoal basket.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89796/i-call-it-the-20-20-charcoal-basket


----------



## roswell630

glocksrock said:


> Here is a link for how to make a charcoal basket.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89796/i-call-it-the-20-20-charcoal-basket



Thanks man!  This one is allot cleaner than the one I did for another smoker.

- Don


----------



## glocksrock

roswell630 said:


> Thanks man! This one is allot cleaner than the one I did for another smoker.
> 
> - Don


Of course, gotta look out for my fellow Queen City people!


----------



## roswell630

Question for you all.  Was wanting to find a grommet to pass the food and temp probe through and came across this  from another thread. Anyone have any experience with these?  They look galvanized. Should I be needing to worry about cooking them off an bit or anything?  If I do, I'm worried about melting the inner rubber.  Not sure if it's a big deal or not.  What do you think?


----------



## millerbuilds

roswell630 said:


> Question for you all.  Was wanting to find a grommet to pass the food and temp probe through and came across this  from another thread. Anyone have any experience with these?  They look galvanized. Should I be needing to worry about cooking them off an bit or anything?  If I do, I'm worried about melting the inner rubber.  Not sure if it's a big deal or not.  What do you think?


Can you give us a link to the Thread?  I was just looking at mine this weekend and noticing how much bind it is putting on my probe cables by shutting them in the door.  There is rubber made to with stand high temps, keeping in mind that you typically would not have your smoker box above 300-350 Max...or at least I do not.

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## roswell630

Hey man, the link is from another forum, not sure how the mods feel about that. I can put it up if it's ok. I looked and below is all that was realy relevant.
Allows for the probe to pass through, rubber grommet does not tighten around thermo wire. Not a problem.

"Halex 1/2 clamp connector Home Depot 90661 $2.05ea
Halex 1/2"lock nut Home Depot 26190 bag of 6 $.73
Halex/Rigid 3/4-1/2 reducers (washers for thermo clamps)Home Depot26820"








- Don


----------



## millerbuilds

Interesting.... I need to check that out.  I plan to make some Mods this and this would be a quick one to the list.

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## roswell630

millerbuilds said:


> Interesting.... I need to check that out.  I plan to make some Mods this and this would be a quick one to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke ON!
> 
> 
> 
> -Jason



Let me know how it goes man. I actually just snapped both of my probe wires. Bradley grate was too hot and didn't have the door open all the way, soooooooooo snap! Like butter. Was able to reconnect the chamber fire probably so the stoker can manage the food but I'm out a food probe. I need this mod. 

- Don


----------



## redline smokin

IMG_20150904_200532813.jpg



__ redline smokin
__ Sep 4, 2015





Got mine today seasoning her up now!


----------



## joe black

The probe grommets are available from Amazon.  Look for 1/2" electric cable connectors.  I have been using them and really like the way they work.  Also, I got replacement probes for my Maverick on Amazon.  I still have the originals, but these are longer.  When they came, I got some rubber shrink tubing in the electrical section at Lowe's and put it where the wire comes out of the probe.  This works great to take some of the stress off of the connection.  Good luck.   Joe


----------



## soup

I've been planning on getting one of these for a while now.  I've been to Academy a couple of times, and the ones they had in stock weren't in the best condition (bad welds, door sealed bad,...)  There have been several good/perfect models as well, but I just couldn't drop the cash down at those times.  Now I was going to pick one up this week, and the Wrangler is no longer listed on Academy's website.  Anyone know if it is discontinued?


----------



## redline smokin

Soup said:


> I've been planning on getting one of these for a while now.  I've been to Academy a couple of times, and the ones they had in stock weren't in the best condition (bad welds, door sealed bad,...)  There have been several good/perfect models as well, but I just couldn't drop the cash down at those times.  Now I was going to pick one up this week, and the Wrangler is no longer listed on Academy's website.  Anyone know if it is discontinued?



Yeah man they are discontinued, I picked one up a little over a week ago, they only had two left. You'll have to hunt one down I'd imagine goodluck finding one bro.


----------



## soup

Well that sucks!!  I was about to go get one 3 weeks ago and then I spent my extra cash for a down payment on a new Jeep.  I'll have to run by Academy tonight and see if they have any left.  Thanks,


----------



## roswell630

That's to bad.  Really happy with mine. Very solid.  If you can find one, I'd get on it! Mine isn't perfect with the seams and all, but smoke loss is non existent. I was planning on sealing the doors with RTV anyways so a little spot here and there is no big deal.


----------



## soup

So I stopped in at Academy Sports today and they still have 2 Wranglers left.  I was all set to get one, but this is the first time I have seen one next to the Pecos. I really like the surface area of the Pecos, and even though it is thinner metal,it's already thicker than the chargriller that I have now. I have never smoked any less than 3 racks at a time, and most of the time I am smoking 4-6 racks as well as a point or butt at the same time so the cooking area is important to me. Now I am thinking of getting both and taking the wrangler to our lake house.


----------



## hardcookin

*Soup* Sounds like a good plan!!  Thumbs Up


----------



## glocksrock

I had the wrangler and while I liked it, it wasn't big enough for me and I couldn't get the temps down as low as I wanted, even with tuning plates. I think you will be very happy with either, or both.


----------



## roswell630

So I finally got to install the wire grommett. Perfect for what it's for. No more worries about clipping the cables.












20151009_134230.jpg



__ roswell630
__ Oct 9, 2015


















20151009_134236.jpg



__ roswell630
__ Oct 9, 2015


----------



## mickhlr

Beef Plate Short Ribs (NAMP 123A) on my Old Country Wrangler – Last weekend.  I've been smoking on the Wrangler for a couple of years now.  And, I love getting out there and smoking any kind of meat on it.  I used post oak.  Actually have three racks of wood that I use...one for hickory, one for red oak, and one for post oak. 

A lot of people complain about not being able to keep the temps down on the Wrangler.  And, I had that problem at first...but, I think just getting used to it, and getting it broke in helped it tremendously.  I can keep it between 225*-235* for 12-14 hours if I need to, for a pork butt.   

But, one thing I did learn from Aaron Franklin when smoking beef ribs or brisket at 250*-275* is I leave my firebox door open just about all the time, and always leave my smoke stack damper wide open.  I start off with a chimney of charcoal, and one split of wood.  Then, I just add another split about every hour or so.  It'll set right there between 250*-275* as long as it needs to.  Every once in a while, I'll need to add two splits if my temps start getting down below 240*...just to get it back up.  I've also learned that you don't have to mess with it all the time, and try to keep right on a certain temp.  If you can keep it within 25*-30* during your smoke, you're doing well.  But, I leave that firebox door open and the smoke stack damper open all the time to keep the airflow going through.  I've found if you try to close off the air flow too much, it will get hotter than just leaving it wide open.  And, if it gets too hot after adding a split, I just open the lid on the firebox for a bit to let it cool down some at the grate.  But, that doesn't happen very often.













IMG_6129.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Nov 20, 2015






I rubbed the ribs with Kosher salt and course black pepper, only.  Smoked with bones down for about 7 hours at 250*-275* smoker temp.  This is seriously some fantastic eating, and one of the easiest pieces of meat to smoke.  If you haven't tried smoking some beef short ribs yet, let me urge you to give it a shot...you'll be surprised at how easy they are to smoke, for such great taste.  I've tried different rubs in the past.  But, after talking to Wayne Mueller, from Louie Mueller Barbecue in Taylor, TX, I've started using just salt and pepper...same for brisket.  That's what most of the great Texas barbecue places do, and really that is all beef needs.  But, Wayne said his rub is 1-part salt to 9-parts pepper...and even though I think his beef ribs are the best there is, I don't use quite that much pepper. 

The problem with beef ribs, even in Texas, is getting your hands on them.  The next ones I smoke, I'm going to try the Beef Chuck Short Ribs (NAMP 130).  Just to see the difference.  The plate ribs (NAMP 123A) are 3-bone racks and consist of ribs 6-8 in the plate area behind the brisket.  The chuck ribs (NAMP 130) are the 4-bone racks consisting of ribs 2-5 in the chuck area above the brisket.  Some Texas barbecue joints do the plate ribs, and some do the chuck ribs.  Wayne Mueller told me he did the chuck ribs for years, but changed about 5 years ago to the plate ribs.  He says you get more meat on the plate ribs.

The plate ribs I did below were about $9 a pound.  But, considering Texas barbecue joints charge anywhere from $18-$23 a pound to eat theirs, not too bad.  However, I have finally found a butcher that I can get the chuck ribs from.  He said he normally cuts them across the bone, flanken style, and has them for $5.98 a pound.  But, if I want un-cut racks, he could sell them to me for $4.98 a pound.  Now, we're talking, and I can't wait to try some.

This coming weekend, we're having some folks over for a barbecue, and I'm going to do 4 more racks of these plate ribs, along with some sausage.  Then, the next time, I'll be giving the chuck ribs a try.

1 hour in:













1 Hour.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Nov 18, 2015






3 hours in:













3 Hours.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Nov 18, 2015






5 hours in...starting to look good:













5 Hours.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Nov 18, 2015






7 hours in, and finished:













7 Hours.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Nov 18, 2015






Sliced and ready to eat:













Sliced.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Nov 18, 2015






I have to say, they were fantastic!  I only smoked the one rack, since it was just me and the wife.  We ate one rib each of the two bigger ones.  Then, I had the one with the fewest meat on it for breakfast the next morning.  It was absolutely amazing, even warmed up in the microwave.  As expensive as brisket has gotten lately, I think beef ribs are going to be my go-to meat for a while.  They are definitely worth the price...and the smoke time is about half what a brisket takes.  Win-Win!


----------



## dirtworldmike

Mick those look fantastic!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 They have been on my list of things to try, but  I have been just too consumed with briskets.LOL   Diffidently  my next smoke if I can find some up here!  Thanks for explaining the difference between the two different ribs.

Don't mean to hijack your thread, but could you tell me what the inside diameter of the exhaust pipe is on your Old Country  cooker?  I just got an OLK Joe's highlander a while back. Been having issues getting a clean fire even with the firebox box open. It  only has a 2 1/2  " ID exhaust pipe and I think It just doesn't  draft  well with such a small pipe. Been think of replacing it with a 3" or 4 " pipe is why I'm asking. Thanks, Mike

Also, I too have noticed Arron Franklin seems to run his cookers with the firebox doors wide open. And in his videos he always talks about "lots of air flow".


----------



## toad359

Can you please post pictures


----------



## millerbuilds

Toad359 said:


> Can you please post pictures


Toad-

What are you looking for pictures of?


----------



## toad359

The tuning plates and the placement.


----------



## toad359

May have replied in the wrong place!


----------



## millerbuilds

Toad359 said:


> May have replied in the wrong place!


Nope you are good.  I am traveling, but I will take some photo's when I get home.

Smoke ON!
 

-Jason


----------



## damnthatsgood

Here's my mods:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/148594/old-country-bbq-pits-wrangler-mods


----------



## mickhlr

Brisket smoke this past weekend on my Old Country Wrangler.  When I smoke a brisket, I usually get up at 4:00 and have it on the smoker by 5:00, because you just never know how long a brisket might take.  According to "the stall" and your smoking temp it could be anywhere from 6 to 12, even 14 hours.  And, even though I learned a long time ago to smoke brisket at about 275*, instead of lower temps, you still never know.  And, as with the beef ribs above, I use Kosher salt and course ground black pepper for seasoning.

This is the fatty side, and will go up in the smoker.













IMG_6663.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015






And, the bottom:













IMG_6664.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015






Just put it on the smoker, about 5:00am:













IMG_6673.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015






Smoker temp holding at 275*.













IMG_6674.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015


















IMG_6676.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015






After 2 hours, we have an internal temp of 148*.













IMG_6678.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015






After 5 hours, we have an internal temp of 175*...it went right on through the stall, and is looking great!  If it sits on 160* to 170* for an hour or so, I go ahead and take it off and wrap it, and maybe even crank up my smoker to 300*, just to get it through the stall.  But, sometimes, like this one, it will go right on through it.













IMG_6683.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015






So, I take it off, wrap it in foil or butcher paper and put it back on until it's done.  This time I used foil.  You can see I had a small water pan in there as well.













IMG_6695.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015






After 3 more hours, we're at 205* internal temp, and it "feels" good.  Very loose and pliable in the foil.  I keep it in the foil, and set the pan and all in an ice chest, to rest, until we're ready to eat.  You should always let a brisket "rest" for at least an hour or so, to release its juices.  I actually let this one rest in the ice chest for 4 hours.  And, when I took it out to cut, it was still so hot that I had to use my insulated food gloves to hold it.













IMG_6697.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015






Very tender, very juicy...perfect taste with the salt and pepper only.  It sliced like butter.













IMG_6699.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015






I always ask when carving, lean or fatty.  It seems all the women will say "lean", which I definitely don't mind.  They can have all the flat they want.  I always want the point...where all the marbled fat is located.  So, brisket, potatoes, and beans.  I don't know about the flat, but the point was so tender and juicy, it almost chewed itself.   













IMG_6722.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015


----------



## hardcookin

Boy did that turn out awesome...Nice Job!!


----------



## mickhlr

hardcookin said:


> Boy did that turn out awesome...Nice Job!!


Thanks hardcookin!  It was very good.  But, down here in Texas, one thing we do is BRISKET!  :-)


----------



## toad359

image.jpeg



__ toad359
__ Jan 24, 2016






Was bold enough to try a new method on the Wrangker yesterday. I've only done about 6 cooks on the Wrangler so new makes me nervous!

Started with a 13 lb brisket. Marinated in Dr. pepper overnight. That's new! 
Smokes at 250 without my wood/charcoal basket. That's new.t
Used only oak splits to cook. That new, usually mix lump and splits.
Wrapped at 165 with butcher paper rather than foil. That's new.

Fire was easier to manage than I expected.
Got a nicer bark with paper.
The end product was great. Forgot to make a pic of the sliced meat but it was moist, tender and pulled apart just like Franklins!


----------



## joe black

Looks really good.  Very nice bark.   Thumbs Up

It sounds great when someone talks about good fire management with only splits.  That's the way to enjoy playing with fire and will always give you a better bark.  Keep it going,   Joe


----------



## toad359

Thanks Joe. Going to continue working with splits! My old smoker was a char griller and the basket worked ok but the Wrangler seems much more efficient so I'm going old school!  Going to try MickHLR's ribs Tuesday and will go stick only again.
See ya, Smoke On!


----------



## joe black

Toad,  You had asked for pics of his tuning plates.  If you don't have anything in your CC now, how close are your temps?  If you think you need some heat distribution help, look at the Horizon-type Convection Plate.  With the holes, it does a really good job of keeping the temps even.


----------



## toad359

image.jpeg



__ toad359
__ Jan 24, 2016







Hi Joe. Here's how I fixed the problem. I took the wood tray out of the FB and put it almost all the way toward the exhaust end. Then spread the tuning plates I had made out and placed a water pan on top of the tray. After moving the plates around I got the temps cooler on the exhaust side and only about a 10 degree split from one end to the othe. I also installed a Tell True thermo on the lid and now I read within 10 degrees over the entire cook surface. 

When I add wood/lump I notice it gets hotter on the exhaust end then evens out. What do you think? Thanks for the replays.

Smoke On!


----------



## mickhlr

Toad359 said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ toad359
> __ Jan 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was bold enough to try a new method on the Wrangker yesterday. I've only done about 6 cooks on the Wrangler so new makes me nervous!
> 
> Started with a 13 lb brisket. Marinated in Dr. pepper overnight. That's new!
> Smokes at 250 without my wood/charcoal basket. That's new.t
> Used only oak splits to cook. That new, usually mix lump and splits.
> Wrapped at 165 with butcher paper rather than foil. That's new.
> 
> Fire was easier to manage than I expected.
> Got a nicer bark with paper.
> The end product was great. Forgot to make a pic of the sliced meat but it was moist, tender and pulled apart just like Franklins!


That looks great Toad!  It is hard to beat a good brisket. 

How long did it take you to smoke it at 250*?  Did it stall, or go on through? 

Also, have fun with those beef ribs.  I think you'll be surprised how easy they are, for how great they turn out.

This is what I did last weekend, a rack of beef chuck ribs, a rack of beef plate ribs, and then spatchcocked turkey breast for the ladies who were watching their figures and didn't want to eat beef.  LOL! 













IMG_6969.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jan 20, 2016


----------



## roswell630

MickHLR said:


> Toad359 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ toad359
> __ Jan 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was bold enough to try a new method on the Wrangker yesterday. I've only done about 6 cooks on the Wrangler so new makes me nervous!
> 
> Started with a 13 lb brisket. Marinated in Dr. pepper overnight. That's new!
> Smokes at 250 without my wood/charcoal basket. That's new.t
> Used only oak splits to cook. That new, usually mix lump and splits.
> Wrapped at 165 with butcher paper rather than foil. That's new.
> 
> Fire was easier to manage than I expected.
> Got a nicer bark with paper.
> The end product was great. Forgot to make a pic of the sliced meat but it was moist, tender and pulled apart just like Franklins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great Toad!  It is hard to beat a good brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to smoke it at 250*?  Did it stall, or go on through?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, have fun with those beef ribs.  I think you'll be surprised how easy they are, for how great they turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did last weekend, a rack of beef chuck ribs, a rack of beef plate ribs, and then spatchcocked turkey breast for the ladies who were watching their figures and didn't want to eat beef.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6969.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Jan 20, 2016
Click to expand...


That looks real nice. Haven't taken a stab at the brisket yet. I always see some with just the flat and held off. Guess I should just get those and not keep my hopes up for the whole thing. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## roswell630

Hey all, I'm interested in what you have to try and stretch out your fuel. I had an expanded steel box on my old smoker and it worked ok but it all burned at onced. I've played around with the minion method and tried to do the maze look and all but it wasn't so easy with our Firefox. At least for me anyways. I tried this for my last smoke and I have to say, it kept temps and lasted at least twice as long instead of just throwing lump/wood in every hour or so. What have you all come up with, if at all? I am happy with how long it keeps temps, just trying to strech things out as long as possible, as lump gets expensinve. ;)








-Don


----------



## roswell630

And disregard the slopyness. It was a rough draft to see if the flow worked.

-Don


----------



## toad359

It was a 7 1/2 hour cook. No stall. Wrapped with butcher paper at 165-170 and it sailed on thru! That meat looks great! Thanks


----------



## mickhlr

Toad359 said:


> It was a 7 1/2 hour cook. No stall. Wrapped with butcher paper at 165-170 and it sailed on thru! That meat looks great! Thanks


Good deal...yeah, it actually shocked me the first time mine didn't stall.  Now, even though I plan for it, I'd be shocked if it did. 

I don't really understand what you're trying to do to your firebox though.  What is all that?  Looks like you maybe split it into two halves and have a ton of lump charcoal in there, with a few little chunks of wood.  I always thought if someone wants to do all that, you might as well use a Weber Smokey Mountain.  And, I have nothing against a WSM, as I have smoked some meat with one, and they are dang good smokers.  I also have a Weber 26" charcoal grill, and use it for everything except smoking meat...even though I did play with it a little when I first got it, just to prove that I actually could smoke meat on it if I wanted to.  And, the WSM is built to hold temp the exact same way you are trying to do on the Wrangler. 

The only time I use charcoal at all, is about a 3/4 chimney starter, just to get me started.  Then, start off by adding one or two splits of wood on top of it.  Then, I let it get to burning pretty good, then close up doors, except the firebox door and smoke stack...and I leave them wide open.  And, I used to cut my firewood splits down to halves and sometimes thirds to use in the Wrangler.  Then, one day, I couldn't get to my saw and chunked in a whole firewood split.  It was so easy to manage the fire that way, and that's all l've used ever since.  Sure, you have to keep a pretty good eye on the temp, and I play with the wood a lot with a fireplace poker, and then just add a split once every hour.  I don't mind a bit, and have found that tending the fire is just part of it, and I enjoy doing it.

In the pic below I was using smaller hickory splits that were only 12"-14" long.  And, it was staying right at 250* at the grate, according to that Maverick.  The fire below was about 3/4 charcoal starter, and two of these hickory splits.  After originally climbing up to 280*, it had just leveled out to around 250* (looks like 248* actually) and I was ready to throw on some beef ribs.













IMG_6219.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jan 26, 2016


----------



## toad359

Ha! That picture that followed your last post was sandwiched in between our post! It's not my response.
I have used a charcoal basket in the past but am going more and more to just wood. Out here in the Angelo, we don't have much oak. I'm using mostly mesquite since that's what we have available. I'm doing the same as far as cutting them down to 1/2.  One of these days I'll go 100 miles east and pick up 1/2 load of oak. We do have pecan and I use that for pork and poultry.

Am going to try that fb door opened methods tomorrow. Will pm results!

Hey thanks for your responding.

See ya.. Hope this helps others that are reading it!


----------



## mickhlr

Toad359 said:


> Ha! That picture that followed your last post was sandwiched in between our post! It's not my response.
> I have used a charcoal basket in the past but am going more and more to just wood. Out here in the Angelo, we don't have much oak. I'm using mostly mesquite since that's what we have available. I'm doing the same as far as cutting them down to 1/2. One of these days I'll go 100 miles east and pick up 1/2 load of oak. We do have pecan and I use that for pork and poultry.
> 
> Am going to try that fb door opened methods tomorrow. Will pm results!
> 
> Hey thanks for your responding.
> 
> See ya.. Hope this helps others that are reading it!


LOL!!  I gotcha!  I'm sorry...now, I see that was roswell630.  So, Don, what are you trying to do there?  Down here in east Texas, using that much lump charcoal would cost me a lot more than using firewood.  And, I'm thinking those slow burning wood chunks on top of it would leave a lot of dirty white smoke? 

Nothing wrong with mesquite, Toad.  I believe in using what's native to your area.  I know down in south central Texas, they use mainly post oak, because that's what is the most plentiful.  I use a lot of post oak up here as well.  But, we also have a lot of red oak and hickory.  And, of the 3 of those, my favorite is actually the red oak.  I have 3 wood racks...each 1/3 cord...one has post oak, one has red oak, and one has hickory, at all times.  I have also used quite a bit of mesquite, and it works well with brisket, or any beef, really.  And, like you, I've used some pecan for poultry...but have found it to be a little too mild for my taste.

The only problem I've run into with leaving the firebox door open is the direction the wind is blowing.  And, I got that idea from Aaron Franklin.  We get all his shows on PBS, and his normal backyard smoker is an Old Country Pecos.  He said to always leave the door open for good air flow.  I couldn't understand that, as I've always tried to use the damper to "attempt" to regulate the heat of the fire...and I just thought it would run even hotter if I left that firebox door open.  However, I've found he is correct, and now I regulate the temp with the amount of wood I'm burning, and nothing else.  My Wrangler seems to run hotter if I cut off the air flow.


----------



## roswell630

Hey guys, I haven't found a place that has a good variety of larger sticks to burn do I use the lump with some chunks on top, thinking the chunks would heat up enough to get a good smoke out of them, but yes, I do get a bit of white  smoke in there. I've used mesquite and hickory and it was a little Smokey for my liking. May have just been due to the white smoke as you mentioned. Having said that, how do you not get the white smoke when you add more wood to the fire when you need to top it off? Wouldn't you get the white smoke for a bit until the logs heat up? Are you preheating them on top of the Firefox or something?

-Don


----------



## mickhlr

roswell630 said:


> Hey guys, I haven't found a place that has a good variety of larger sticks to burn do I use the lump with some chunks on top, thinking the chunks would heat up enough to get a good smoke out of them, but yes, I do get a bit of white smoke in there. I've used mesquite and hickory and it was a little Smokey for my liking. May have just been due to the white smoke as you mentioned. Having said that, how do you not get the white smoke when you add more wood to the fire when you need to top it off? Wouldn't you get the white smoke for a bit until the logs heat up? Are you preheating them on top of the Firefox or something?
> 
> -Don


Hey Don.  I don't pre-heat mine, as some people do by setting them on top of the firebox, like in my pic above.  Basically, I just keep a good air flow going by not closing my firebox door, and when I add a split, I just leave the top firebox door open for about 5 minutes, until it gets to burning good, then I have no white smoke.

For example, in the pic below, the long split to the left was already burning, but I was having problems keeping the temp up to 275* while smoking a brisket.  So, I had added the large split on the right, to help get the temp up, and it had been burning for about 5 minutes, so I was getting ready to close the door.  I think during this time, my grate temp dropped to about 240*, but it was still good.  After a couple of minutes, the temp had climbed back up to 270*-280*, right where I wanted it.













IMG_6677.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Dec 30, 2015


----------



## toad359

Did another split only cook today. Used a little lump to get things going, added two splits and the temps settled at about 240, door opened. Just added a split( about 8 inches x 3 or 4 inches ) about every 30-45 minutes. Things were pretty sable, gettin the hang!

Smokes 1/2 rack of spares mainly to play with fire and they turned out great. Did the 3 2 1 method and they were very good!












image.jpeg



__ toad359
__ Jan 27, 2016


----------



## roswell630

Hey, Thanks Mick.  Sorry I missed this.  I'll be trying your method soon. Found a supplier for wood here in Charlotte.

- Don


----------



## tejasroy

roswell630,

To cut down on the cost of wood, I simply purchase 1/4, 1/2 or a full cord of aged oak firewood, and I use a manual log splitter to get the right size sticks for the smoker.  To avoid white smoke, I build a small side fire from which I can shovel coals, and only use sticks without bark in the firebox.

Everyone following this thread may be interested in the fact that Academy seems to have discontinued the Wrangler!  They now offer only the Pecos and Brazos offsets.  Really disappointing (particularly since I got my best friend all fired up to get a Wrangler last week)...

± Roy


----------



## toad359

I was lucky. I got mine in December. They still have several at my academy. I love mine.


----------



## joe black

For the size, thickness and price, I would have canned the Pecos and kept the Wrangler.

I do start my fire with a good basket of lump.  It allows for a good bed of hot coals.  Them, I switch over to all splits that are pre-heated.  Being pre-heated, when they go in, they ignite immediately and the TBS never changes and the temp never dips.  That's my $0.02.


----------



## gunrunner23

Nope they still have them. They just tend to do that every year on their website. I have read that in the past where they take it off their site around this time of year. I picked up a new one a few weeks ago. I had been watching their stock since Christmas and they had one left that looked awful. So I waited and they got 10 pecos in and 2 wranglers. So I got one that had some paint scratched off and got them to take 10% off. They should be back on their site soon when stocks are built up.


----------



## ironhorseromo

I just picked up a Wrangler this past weekend. I really debated over this or the Pecos. I went ahead and dropped the extra cash. So far I really like it! The wealth of info on this thread has been great! I'm new at smoking things. I'm looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## toad359

IN addition, go to utube and search "wrangler smoker." You'll find a lot of good ideas!

Smoke On!


----------



## roswell630

Thanks Roy, Great idea.  I'm going to try both methods and see  how it turns out.


----------



## donarkie

I bought one (Old Country Wrangler) 2 months back. I was looking for a smaller backyard type offset true stick burner for my deck.

I was using my 8ft trailer reverse flow but it was a walk from the house where I house it. 300 yards from the house next to one of my shops. I still use this pit for church events and guest at my farm.

Mod's to mine , 1st was removing them crappy metal wheels. I replaced them with (4) 10 inch mag style hard rubber tires (all 4 corners), next was to remove that drop shelf, very flimsy. I replaced it with a stainless steel shelf that drops and I have to say it's quite sturdy and stout. Mounted (2) Tel Tru Thermometers; 1 at upper cooking rack height, the other lower cooking rack height. Next was a tuning plate, made from 3\16" thick steel with (2) 7" adjustable vents. I have to say it leveled out and made my cooking chamber lower rack height uniform in temperature. Lastly, I use 1\4" thick by 3\4" wide wood stove door insulation on the cooking chamber lid. It leaked some, but thing major.

This winter I will remove the factory paint off the exterior by media blasting and re-paint with an ambient cure ceramic coating, most likely 2 tone colors like my large pit that is good up to 1,200 degrees w\o discoloring.


----------



## bear50

I just got my new wrangler smoker delivered from Academy last night.  I am looking forward to seasoning the smoker this week and trying out my first smoke this weekend.  So glad there is a forum for this!!


----------



## big swole

Wrangler owner here.  Cooks well, but I want to have some tuning plates made to help even things out a bit on temps.













IMG_7640.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7341.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7164.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7160.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016






View media item 494310


----------



## big swole

Got me 4 tuning plates cut today for $25.  SCORE!!















IMG_7698.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 14, 2016


















IMG_7699.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 14, 2016


















IMG_7700.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 14, 2016


----------



## Drum&Que

My briskets are getting hard on the bottom and my temps fluctuate DRASTICALLY. I haven’t tried keeping the fb door open so I will definitely do that next time. I also took the fb grate and flipped it upside down to make a tuning plate. It’s right up against the damper that’s already in the cook chamber, should i move it out a little bit to where there’s a small gap? Also, how many splits are y’all typically burning before you have a good enough coal bed to maintain splits?


----------



## Drum&Que

And you guys are cooking fat side up right?


----------



## Retired Spook

I know its an old thread but I just bought an Old Country Wrangler there is lots of great info in this thread. Its a great little smoker but I have some tuning plate work to do similar to big swole's last post above from 2016! I am having a few 1/8" plates cut and will go from there.


----------



## Retired Spook

mickhlr said:


> Brisket smoke this past weekend on my Old Country Wrangler.  When I smoke a brisket, I usually get up at 4:00 and have it on the smoker by 5:00, because you just never know how long a brisket might take.  According to "the stall" and your smoking temp it could be anywhere from 6 to 12, even 14 hours.  And, even though I learned a long time ago to smoke brisket at about 275*, instead of lower temps, you still never know.  And, as with the beef ribs above, I use Kosher salt and course ground black pepper for seasoning.
> 
> This is the fatty side, and will go up in the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6663.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6664.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put it on the smoker, about 5:00am:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6673.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoker temp holding at 275*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6674.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6676.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 hours, we have an internal temp of 148*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6678.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 5 hours, we have an internal temp of 175*...it went right on through the stall, and is looking great!  If it sits on 160* to 170* for an hour or so, I go ahead and take it off and wrap it, and maybe even crank up my smoker to 300*, just to get it through the stall.  But, sometimes, like this one, it will go right on through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6683.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I take it off, wrap it in foil or butcher paper and put it back on until it's done.  This time I used foil.  You can see I had a small water pan in there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6695.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 3 more hours, we're at 205* internal temp, and it "feels" good.  Very loose and pliable in the foil.  I keep it in the foil, and set the pan and all in an ice chest, to rest, until we're ready to eat.  You should always let a brisket "rest" for at least an hour or so, to release its juices.  I actually let this one rest in the ice chest for 4 hours.  And, when I took it out to cut, it was still so hot that I had to use my insulated food gloves to hold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6697.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very tender, very juicy...perfect taste with the salt and pepper only.  It sliced like butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6699.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always ask when carving, lean or fatty.  It seems all the women will say "lean", which I definitely don't mind.  They can have all the flat they want.  I always want the point...where all the marbled fat is located.  So, brisket, potatoes, and beans.  I don't know about the flat, but the point was so tender and juicy, it almost chewed itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6722.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mickhlr
> __ Dec 30, 2015


I realize this is an old post but my God that brisket looks perfect.


----------



## Retired Spook

Watched a string of Arron Franklin vids (he actually has an Old Country Wrangler that he used in his vids) and I smoked my first 7-1/2-lb prime brisket point.

It came out so good that I am chalking it up to pure dumb luck.

All I did to my smoker was buy a 1/8" steel plate 14"x20" and placed it in the smoker with about a 1/4" gap between the plate and the baffle and the temps were even across the cooking area. I burned a hot fire with very little blue or almost no smoke and maintained 225 to 250-degrees for the duration of the cook.

Its a great smoker.

Can't wait to try again!


----------



## millerbuilds

I had my Old Country for quite a few years before upgrading to a larger reverse flow.  The tuning plates are a must have in the OC.  I also recommend sealing the Doors to the fire box and cooking chamber, the final mod that I recommend is a coal/wood box insert and raise it to allow the ash to fall through.  I made mind using some heavy gage expanded metal and bent into a box.  This held the coals together and allowed for easier to control fire.  I did at add a pit viper and guru control so that I could run all night with only having to get up to add fuel once, but that is not a must have mod, it is more of a luxury.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## Displaced Texan

Interesting that the OCs need tuning plates. I guess that is where I first got the idea since the mad scientist guy has/had an OC smoker. When I git my BellFab, I tried using tuning plates. It made things much monroe difficult. Sounds weird, I know, but I get even temps across my pit with no plates or baffles. 

I wonder if it is actually needed here, but I defer to those who are using these pits. I almost bought a Brazos 2 years ago before this forum led me to BellFab.


----------



## Retired Spook

Installed a gasket around the cook chamber door and 2 toggle clamps to seal it up nice when cooking.

Now, it is too hot to do anything else...


----------



## Retired Spook

Woke up early and it was actually reasonable outside so I smoked a prime sirloin tri-tip.

I believe that adding the gasket around the cook chamber along with the toggle clamps helps the smoker draw better because it was noticeably easier to maintain consistent temperature for the 5-hour cook - it was finished at 1:00 PM so I was safe in the A/C thereafter.

The tri-tip came out tender and juicy but much milder beefy taste - like fake brisket. I would not smoke one again but I am going to try grilling one in the future. I am looking forward to smoking some home cured pastrami and bacon (the primary reason for buying this smoker) as soon as the weather cools off.

Great smoker!


----------



## millerbuilds

Displaced Texan said:


> Interesting that the OCs need tuning plates. I guess that is where I first got the idea since the mad scientist guy has/had an OC smoker. When I git my BellFab, I tried using tuning plates. It made things much monroe difficult. Sounds weird, I know, but I get even temps across my pit with no plates or baffles.
> 
> I wonder if it is actually needed here, but I defer to those who are using these pits. I almost bought a Brazos 2 years ago before this forum led me to BellFab.


Without the Tuning Plates, I had over a 30 degree difference in across the grate in the cooking chamber.  The plates trimmed it down to +/- 5 degrees.  I marked their placement so after rolling my pit back and forth I know exactly where the plates needed to be returned to.

Jason


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> Woke up early and it was actually reasonable outside so I smoked a prime sirloin tri-tip.
> 
> I believe that adding the gasket around the cook chamber along with the toggle clamps helps the smoker draw better because it was noticeably easier to maintain consistent temperature for the 5-hour cook - it was finished at 1:00 PM so I was safe in the A/C thereafter.
> 
> The tri-tip came out tender and juicy but much milder beefy taste - like fake brisket. I would not smoke one again but I am going to try grilling one in the future. I am looking forward to smoking some home cured pastrami and bacon (the primary reason for buying this smoker) as soon as the weather cools off.
> 
> Great smoker!


Great to hear it worked out! 
I have not added toggle clamps, but do have a gasket on the doors/lids to my firebox and cooking chamber.  I keep going back and forth on adding the toggle clamps....

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## Retired Spook

I would agree that the toggle clamps were probably unnecessary but that is what I get for not trying a smoke without them, first. The toggle clamps are probably necessary on thinner sheet-metal smokers.


----------



## Drum&Que

I took out the factory baffle in mine, and had a friend weld a vertical sheet about 6”-8” away from the opening of the cook chamber. Now I use WAY less wood, maintain temps better, get better draw (firebox door for control), grate temps are way more even, and my meat doesn’t burn on the bottom anymore. The modification forces heat and air UP instead of underneath the cooking surface like I’ve experienced with tuning plates.


----------



## Newglide

Drum&Que said:


> I took out the factory baffle in mine, and had a friend weld a vertical sheet about 6”-8” away from the opening of the cook chamber. Now I use WAY less wood, maintain temps better, get better draw (firebox door for control), grate temps are way more even, and my meat doesn’t burn on the bottom anymore. The modification forces heat and air UP instead of underneath the cooking surface like I’ve experienced with tuning plates.


Did you extend the stack also? I'm thinking about removing the baffle too. I've heard people say the same thing you are after they remove it.


----------



## Retired Spook

My Wrangler:







And here are some ribs just put on 30-minutes ago:


----------



## Drum&Que

Newglide said:


> Did you extend the stack also? I'm thinking about removing the baffle too. I've heard people say the same thing you are after they remove it.


I did! But then realized I didn’t need the extra draw once the baffle was removed. Trust me, it draws PLENTY haha. The Wrangler isn’t as big as the Pecos so we have to be careful about how much air we try to suck through that thing. I was getting pretty crazy temp differences with my extension.


----------



## Displaced Texan

millerbuilds said:


> Without the Tuning Plates, I had over a 30 degree difference in across the grate in the cooking chamber.  The plates trimmed it down to +/- 5 degrees.  I marked their placement so after rolling my pit back and forth I know exactly where the plates needed to be returned to.
> 
> Jason


This will probably be an unpopular opinion then, but, if that is the case, then these pits must not be as good as advertised. My BellFab does NOT need tuning plates and I am +/- 10°-15° throughout an 8+ hour cook. 

When I WAS using tuning plates, I had the major temp differences across the pit. I suppose good draw and convection causes even temps across a pit, not tuning plates.


----------



## Drum&Que

Thats exactly right. Like I said, tuning plates just impeded my airflow, convection, smoke movement. And the bottom of my meat was ALWAYS too crispy unless I was cooking something with a bone in it. I haven’t done a brisket yet (I have a toddler and busy work schedule) but I guarantee you the bark will be better and the bottom won’t cook too fast. 
This also allows me to cook SUPER hot for that nice crispy chicken skin.


----------



## Retired Spook

Remember guys, Arron Franklin smoked perfect briskets in a Wrangler and the only thing he did to it was add a thermometer in roughly the same place as on mine (I followed his example). Fire control is important down to the size of your splits. Good wood is very important.

I've smoked a few Pastrami and many slabs of bacon in a large horizontal pit - Pastrami on the left side small fire on the right side with a few bricks between em. Sure wasn't the best way to do it but I done it.

When I smoke I build a hot fire with the firebox door and smoke stack damper wide open - very little visible blue smoke. Temp stays a perfect 225+ all across the cook area.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Drum&Que said:


> Thats exactly right. Like I said, tuning plates just impeded my airflow, convection, smoke movement. And the bottom of my meat was ALWAYS too crispy unless I was cooking something with a bone in it. I haven’t done a brisket yet (I have a toddler and busy work schedule) but I guarantee you the bark will be better and the bottom won’t cook too fast.
> This also allows me to cook SUPER hot for that nice crispy chicken skin.


That's right, I forgot about that. I had several cooks last year using the tuning plates and trying to "dial it in" where my briskets were the same way...dry and crumbly on the bottom while good otherwise. Good point, pun intended lol.


----------



## Drum&Que

Displaced Texan said:


> This will probably be an unpopular opinion then, but, if that is the case, then these pits must not be as good as advertised. My BellFab does NOT need tuning plates and I am +/- 10°-15° throughout an 8+ hour cook.
> 
> When I WAS using tuning plates, I had the major temp differences across the pit. I suppose good draw and convection causes even temps across a pit, not tuning plates.


I will also say, while these pits are great (the best) backyard, big box store, entry level smokers, it’s not like having a smoker manufactured by a small shop. Thicker steel, and bigger fireboxes/cook chambers will always win. You can just burn cleaner fires and maintain temps better. There’s a fabricator in Jersey, close to West Point, that I eventually want to have build me a pit. He’s building a reverse flow for my buddy right now and it’s a beast.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Drum&Que said:


> I will also say, while these pits are great (the best) backyard, big box store, entry level smokers, it’s not like having a smoker manufactured by a small shop. Thicker steel, and bigger fireboxes/cook chambers will always win. You can just burn cleaner fires and maintain temps better. There’s a fabricator in Jersey, close to West Point, that I eventually want to have build me a pit. He’s building a reverse flow for my buddy right now and it’s a beast.


I totally agree. My comments are not meant to bash Old Country. I was ready to pull the trigger on one 2 years ago before I came across BellFab through this forum.


----------



## Drum&Que

Displaced Texan said:


> That's right, I forgot about that. I had several cooks last year using the tuning plates and trying to "dial it in" where my briskets were the same way...dry and crumbly on the bottom while good otherwise. Good point, pun intended lol.


Ha! Ya man that was the worst part. I’ll take pictures to show you what I had done.


----------



## Retired Spook

The smoke:
	

		
			
		

		
	








The temperature (the Tel-Tru mounted lower right is reading slightly higher (250) than the box-store thermometer above center but hard to see due to photo angle) :






I am real happy with it!


----------



## Retired Spook

Half way there! Cray-cray how the sun hits it just right and iPhone boosts the colors!


----------



## millerbuilds

Displaced Texan said:


> This will probably be an unpopular opinion then, but, if that is the case, then these pits must not be as good as advertised. My BellFab does NOT need tuning plates and I am +/- 10°-15° throughout an 8+ hour cook.
> 
> When I WAS using tuning plates, I had the major temp differences across the pit. I suppose good draw and convection causes even temps across a pit, not tuning plates.


I would expect a BellFab to be a better quality smoker.  It is custom and the Wrangler is a production smoker and the pricing reflects that.  The Old Country pits are quality for the price, and better than most entry level smokers, but pretty tough to expect it to perform at the same level as a custom.  I like mine for the size and I use my custom reverse flow for bigger cooks, I would never expect the Old Country to perform at the same level as my RF.  But it was less the 25% of the cost of my RF.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> Half way there! Cray-cray how the sun hits it just right and iPhone boosts the colors!
> View attachment 637631


Looks Great!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## Displaced Texan

millerbuilds said:


> I would expect a BellFab to be a better quality smoker.  It is custom and the Wrangler is a production smoker and the pricing reflects that.  The Old Country pits are quality for the price, and better than most entry level smokers, but pretty tough to expect it to perform at the same level as a custom.  I like mine for the size and I use my custom reverse flow for bigger cooks, I would never expect the Old Country to perform at the same level as my RF.  But it was less the 25% of the cost of my RF.
> 
> Smoke ON!
> 
> - Jason


I suppose so, except that I paid $950 for my BellFab.24x48, 3/8" steel.  Like I said, I think the OC pits are good, I almost bought one.


----------



## Retired Spook

Done - smoked for 7-hours! Came out great I could not ask for more. Not fall off the bone but the bones come out clean! Taste great!


----------



## Displaced Texan

Retired Spook said:


> Done - smoked for 7-hours! Came out great I could not ask for more. Not fall off the bone but the bones come out clean! Taste great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 637643


Looks great.


----------



## 912smoker

Yes sir that works ! Great color and bark!
Pass me a bone or 3  

Keith


----------



## ConrodM

Long time no post here so thought I would share the brisket done today on my Wrangler : 
Choice Angus


----------



## ConrodM

I typically throw in oven once wrapped to save wood but was having so much fun now that my wood is seasoned properly I ran all the way through on Stick Burner


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> This will probably be an unpopular opinion then, but, if that is the case, then these pits must not be as good as advertised. My BellFab does NOT need tuning plates and I am +/- 10°-15° throughout an 8+ hour cook.
> 
> When I WAS using tuning plates, I had the major temp differences across the pit. I suppose good draw and convection causes even temps across a pit, not tuning plates.


Can we see pics of your pit?  How long and what’s diameter?


----------



## Newglide

ConrodM said:


> I typically throw in oven once wrapped to save wood but was having so much fun now that my wood is seasoned properly I ran all the way through on Stick Burner


Good lookin brisket.
One of these days I'll work up the nerve to cook one


----------



## Retired Spook

Newglide said:


> Good lookin brisket.
> One of these days I'll work up the nerve to cook one


Actually, smoking brisket is very easy - the rest is just hype.

Check out some Aarron Franklin videos on YouTube and you will learn everything you need to know.

Folks have been smoking brisket since back in the olden days when ranch owners would toss briskets to the ranch-hands because they could not sell them because they were so tough no one would buy them. It was the camp cooks, mostly freed slaves, that figured out how to turn a brisket into something delicious and edible! Same as when the plantation owners tossed the ribs and pig's-feet to their slaves to eat because it was "waste," and the slave cooks figured out how to make them great.

The hardest part of brisket is the 12-hours it takes to smoke one - especially if you are old (the in-and-out up-and-down the stair checking the fire for 12-hours is killer on the knees).

Start with a point section and work your way up to a whole brisket!


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> Can we see pics of your pit?  How long and what’s diameter?


Well, my avatar has a pic, but sure. It's about 6 1/2' long, add 2 more feet when the T-bar is attached. Cook chamber is 24"x48". 













Firebox...







Cook chamber...duh, LOL.


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Well, my avatar has a pic, but sure. It's about 6 1/2' long, add 2 more feet when the T-bar is attached. Cook chamber is 24"x48".
> 
> View attachment 638741
> 
> 
> View attachment 638742
> 
> 
> Firebox...
> 
> View attachment 638743
> 
> 
> Cook chamber...duh, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 638744


Wow!!!! Very Nice Indeed!!  What wood are you using for your smokes?


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> Wow!!!! Very Nice Indeed!!  What wood are you using for your smokes?


Thanks. Hickory mainly and some red oak as well.


----------



## Retired Spook

I bought a LavaLock charcoal basket for my wrangler - curious to see the results. Going to use B&B Oak Lump charcoal and see what happens.

It is terrible hard to get any of the firewood suppliers around this part of Texas to even wake-up - much less return a phone call. I guess it's a thing...


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> I bought a LavaLock charcoal basket for my wrangler - curious to see the results. Going to use B&B Oak Lump charcoal and see what happens.
> 
> It is terrible hard to get any of the firewood suppliers around this part of Texas to even wake-up - much less return a phone call. I guess it's a thing...


This will help a lot with maintaining a coal bed in our small fireboxes. Anything we can do for more air in that thing is super important. More air and smaller amounts of fuel are perks to the coal basket in my opinion.


----------



## millerbuilds

Drum&Que said:


> This will help a lot with maintaining a coal bed in our small fireboxes. Anything we can do for more air in that thing is super important. More air and smaller amounts of fuel are perks to the coal basket in my opinion.



Agreed, I made my own from some heavy duty expanded metal and also raised it so I can pull out ashes.

- Jason


----------



## Retired Spook

I no longer have the means to fabricate stuff so I bought one - it will be here Wednesday and I am looking forward to seeing how it will work.

In the meantime, I salt & pepper dry brined a smallish 5-pound prime brisket point overnight and post-oak smoked it today (with a few sticks of hickory tossed in just because I had it) to a perfect 200-degrees using the pink butcher-paper Texas crutch method.

I'll never buy brisket at a brisket joint again - it was fabulous! No photos because after it rested in towels in a cooler for 1-1/2 hours me and a few neighbors ate all of it!

It truly is amazing what low & slow does to a brisket. I know I am going to regret eating that much brisket so late in the day but I guess I'll just never learn! :D

Man that was good.

PS. I took the 1/8" heat-plate out of the smoker - it worked fine! In fact, I think it worked a little better without the plate. Whodda thunk?


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> I no longer have the means to fabricate stuff so I bought one - it will be here Wednesday and I am looking forward to seeing how it will work.
> 
> In the meantime, I salt & pepper dry brined a smallish 5-pound prime brisket point overnight and post-oak smoked it today (with a few sticks of hickory tossed in just because I had it) to a perfect 200-degrees using the pink butcher-paper Texas crutch method.
> 
> I'll never buy brisket at a brisket joint again - it was fabulous! No photos because after it rested in towels in a cooler for 1-1/2 hours me and a few neighbors ate all of it!
> 
> It truly is amazing what low & slow does to a brisket. I know I am going to regret eating that much brisket so late in the day but I guess I'll just never learn! :D
> 
> Man that was good.
> 
> PS. I took the 1/8" heat-plate out of the smoker - it worked fine! In fact, I think it worked a little better without the plate. Whodda thunk?


I agree with Brisket, BBQ joints charge so much for it and I feel as though mine is pretty dang good.  When I go to BBQ joints I try stuff that either I don't cook very often or something special only they do and I always get a bit of turkey, how well turkey is tells you how good a Pit Master is...

Glad you enjoyed your brisket!

- Jason


----------



## Retired Spook

Well - LavaLock charcoal basket arrived. I'll admit it was pricey but talk about total quality - this thing is very well made.

Soon as we get a break in the weather I will spark the smoker up and see how I like it.


----------



## Retired Spook

I have never use charcoal in a smoker; I've always just burned oak or hickory splits the whole way through, maintaining a good bed of coals and thin to almost invisible blue smoke. I am guessing that when I need to add charcoal it should be lit in a chimney first? This seems logical but I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything? I do intend to add splits (that I will cut in half) for smoke but my thinking is that using charcoal for heat will save on splits, which are increasingly hard to get...


----------



## Newglide

Retired Spook said:


> I have never use charcoal in a smoker; I've always just burned oak or hickory splits the whole way through, maintaining a good bed of coals and thin to almost invisible blue smoke. I am guessing that when I need to add charcoal it should be lit in a chimney first? This seems logical but I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything? I do intend to add splits (that I will cut in half) for smoke but my thinking is that using charcoal for heat will save on splits, which are increasingly hard to get...


I typically start mine with a chimney of lump charcoal. Gives a good bed of coals to start. When I dump the chimney in I put in a couple of splits depending on their size. I let the cook chamber get hot then settle down to my desired temp. My Pecos likes to run around 250 pretty consistently.
The only time I need to add charcoal is if the coal bed starts to get low and I have a hard time keeping temps up. I will use a lit chimney. The only time this happens is on a long cook.


----------



## Retired Spook

millerbuilds said:


> Agreed, I made my own from some heavy duty expanded metal and also raised it so I can pull out ashes.
> 
> - Jason


Where you at - I need your advise :D

Hope all is well!


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> Where you at - I need your advise :D
> 
> Hope all is well!


Took a quick staycation, but can't seem to escape this Texas heat!

- Jason


----------



## Retired Spook

millerbuilds said:


> Took a quick staycation, but can't seem to escape this Texas heat!
> 
> - Jason


No kidding about that. I am west of you and I am sick of this heat. Feels like its been 100+ every day since February...

I recieved my charcoal basket and set it on the firebox grate (turned grate 90-degrees) and I will spark it up in a few days and see how I like it. I'm thinking that even if I use only splits, it will keep the coal bed organized better, but I am going to start with lump charcoal and give that technique a try.


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> No kidding about that. I am west of you and I am sick of this heat. Feels like its been 100+ every day since February...
> 
> I recieved my charcoal basket and set it on the firebox grate (turned grate 90-degrees) and I will spark it up in a few days and see how I like it. I'm thinking that even if I use only splits, it will keep the coal bed organized better, but I am going to start with lump charcoal and give that technique a try.



I agree on the heat, it came way to early this year...
I typically start with a pile of lump, pour hot coals on top and add splits as my cook goes on.  I keep set a side, some of the bigger chunks of lump and add them as well for long cooks.  The other thing I do is always close the exhaust when I am messing with the fire, so that ash does not get pulled into the cooking chamber and onto my food.

Jason


----------



## Retired Spook

millerbuilds said:


> I agree on the heat, it came way to early this year...
> I typically start with a pile of lump, pour hot coals on top and add splits as my cook goes on.  I keep set a side, some of the bigger chunks of lump and add them as well for long cooks.  The other thing I do is always close the exhaust when I am messing with the fire, so that ash does not get pulled into the cooking chamber and onto my food.
> 
> Jason


Good thinking on the exhaust damper; I will keep that in mind!


----------



## Retired Spook

Sunday smoke...

The thin blue hickory smoke.







The pork shoulder.






Initial impression of the coal basket is that with the coal basket on the firebox grate (grate rotated 90-degrees) the fire is higher in the firebox and breathes much much better and I seem to be getting better smoke and now have to keep the firebox door closed and use the firebox-door-damper to regulate the fire/temperature, whereas previously with the factory slotted firebox grate lower in the firebox, I had to keep the firebox door fully open to maintain temps.


----------



## millerbuilds

The basket wakes up the wrangler!  Glad you had the same results I did.

- Jason


----------



## Drum&Que

Awesome pics! Ya the coal basket is definitely where it’s at. I just control my temp with the door. Like I said, I use WAY less fuel since I cut the baffle out. I don’t like using only charcoal because it lacks the flavor I desire. So I just start with a full chimneys of coals.


----------



## Retired Spook

Drum&Que said:


> Awesome pics! Ya the coal basket is definitely where it’s at. I just control my temp with the door. Like I said, I use WAY less fuel since I cut the baffle out. I don’t like using only charcoal because it lacks the flavor I desire. So I just start with a full chimneys of coals.


You cut the baffle completely out? Exactly what model OC smoker do you have?

Never mind I read back and see you have a Wrangler you took the baffle out of.
I will admit, I haven't been cray-cray about the baffle. I'll have to think on it a bit...


----------



## Retired Spook

Followed recipe (amazingribs.com) to the letter but used a "carolina rub" - came out tender and moist - bone slipped right out - but completely bland taste and it smelled like pig. Tossed it in the trash.

I've never had pulled-pork before - I don't think I am a pulled-pork guy. I love St. Louis ribs so I will stick to that when I need a pork fix.

I've roasted many shoulders in the oven and I love em. I've also cured and smoked MANY pork bellies - I can make great bacon! I've even cured pork shoulder and made cottage bacon which was great but this pulled pork was just a complete turn-off.


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> You cut the baffle completely out? Exactly what model OC smoker do you have?
> 
> Never mind I read back and see you have a Wrangler you took the baffle out of.
> I will admit, I haven't been cray-cray about the baffle. I'll have to think on it a bit...


I love it. I can finally get it (and maintain) hot enough temps to cook good chicken. You gotta be careful though because the temps will definitely soar on you if you use too big of splits or the wrong kind of charcoal. You’ve also got to be patient and let the temp come down when you first put your coal and splits on. I think I’m gonna Start using a half chimney of coals to get started Instead of a full. Just too dang hot!


----------



## Newglide

Drum&Que said:


> I love it. I can finally get it (and maintain) hot enough temps to cook good chicken. You gotta be careful though because the temps will definitely soar on you if you use too big of splits or the wrong kind of charcoal. You’ve also got to be patient and let the temp come down when you first put your coal and splits on. I think I’m gonna Start using a half chimney of coals to get started Instead of a full. Just too dang hot!


After you cut out the baffle did you extend the smokestack?


----------



## Retired Spook

Thanks D&Q, I'm leaning towards taking the baffle out.

As well as I looked the smoker over before I bought it, I never noticed the baffle till I got it home. I figured they must know something I don't - but I still don't know what it is that they know with respect to the baffle?

If removing it means I can work with a smaller fire, I am _down wit dat_.

Just checked and it looks like one or two welds are going to be hard to get at with a grinder - probably have to use a Dremel and a pack of cut-off/grinding wheels. I'll keep y'all posted.

Thanks again!


----------



## Retired Spook

millerbuilds
 have you removed the baffle from your smoker?


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> millerbuilds
> have you removed the baffle from your smoker?


I have not, I guess I am not sure of the benefit, but since I run a DigiQue and pit viper maybe my results are different??

- Jason


----------



## Retired Spook

millerbuilds said:


> I have not, I guess I am not sure of the benefit, but since I run a DigiQue and pit viper maybe my results are different??
> 
> - Jason


Do you have a photo of your install - how/where is the fan attached to the firebox?


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> Do you have a photo of your install - how/where is the fan attached to the firebox?


I don't have a photo with me.  I removed the door and replaced it with a solid door and drilled a hole through the solid door and installed an adaptor.

I used this adapter from BBQGuru (same place I purchase my digicue and pit viper fan


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> Thanks D&Q, I'm leaning towards taking the baffle out.
> 
> As well as I looked the smoker over before I bought it, I never noticed the baffle till I got it home. I figured they must know something I don't - but I still don't know what it is that they know with respect to the baffle?
> 
> If removing it means I can work with a smaller fire, I am _down wit dat_.
> 
> Just checked and it looks like one or two welds are going to be hard to get at with a grinder - probably have to use a Dremel and a pack of cut-off/grinding wheels. I'll keep y'all posted.
> 
> Thanks again!


You can bend it until it breaks at the welds once you grind them down a little bit. And you can DEFINITELY use a smaller fire lol. You won’t have a choice once you remove the baffle.


----------



## Retired Spook

I sent an email to the folks that manufacture our smokers - I want to hear their argument for the baffle before I decide to remove it. If I hear back from them I will let y'all know.


----------



## millerbuilds

Great, excited to hear what they have to say....


----------



## Retired Spook

Curiously, according to this site http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html that calculates smoker dimensions, my OC Wrangler has a firebox that is 180% of their recommended size for a firebox based on the length and diameter of the cook chamber, and the chimney pipe is quite a bit longer than their recommendation of 10.75" length (mine is 23" long at the center line including the elbow)...

They also recommend that the area of the opening between the fire box and cook chamber be 40.83 square inches - my OC Wrangler has an opening area of 32.24 square inches - 78.9%.

Lastly, the firebox intake is almost spot-on with their recommendation with the firebox door closed and the 9" diameter damper fully open - 15.31 square inches.

So, according to them, the firebox is too large, the chimney is too long, and the firebox to cook chamber opening is too small...

I have no clue how accurate or useful the recommended calculations are, but its interesting.


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> Curiously, according to this site http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html that calculates smoker dimensions, my OC Wrangler has a firebox that is 180% of their recommended size for a firebox based on the length and diameter of the cook chamber, and the chimney pipe is quite a bit longer than their recommendation of 10.75" length (mine is 23" long at the center line including the elbow)...
> 
> They also recommend that the area of the opening between the fire box and cook chamber be 40.83 square inches - my OC Wrangler has an opening area of 32.24 square inches - 78.9%.
> 
> Lastly, the firebox intake is almost spot-on with their recommendation with the firebox door closed and the 9" diameter damper fully open - 15.31 square inches.
> 
> So, according to them, the firebox is too large, the chimney is too long, and the firebox to cook chamber opening is too small...
> 
> I have no clue how accurate or useful the recommended calculations are, but its interesting.


I think the cook chamber wouldn’t stand a chance if the opening was as big as “suggested”. You could never get a clean fire with a tiny firebox (if burning wood exclusively), and your draw would suck without a stack as long as ours.


----------



## Retired Spook

Finally getting the smoker dialed in with the charcoal basket - I had the charcoal basket oriented lengthwise in the firebox but I rotated it perpendicular to the firebox and now that baby is drawing great! Nice, small, HOT fire, and great smoke! I am glad I bought the 12x10x6 basket and not a larger one. I've even had to close the firebox door now and use the firebox door damper to control the fire! Working just great - smoking a prime chuck roast right now! If this keeps up I can find no reason to cut that baffle outta there but we will see how the chuck roast turns out!


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> Finally getting the smoker dialed in with the charcoal basket - I had the charcoal basket oriented lengthwise in the firebox but I rotated it perpendicular to the firebox and now that baby is drawing great! Nice, small, HOT fire, and great smoke! I am glad I bought the 12x10x6 basket and not a larger one. I've even had to close the firebox door now and use the firebox door damper to control the fire! Working just great - smoking a prime chuck roast right now! If this keeps up I can find no reason to cut that baffle outta there but we will see how the chuck roast turns out!


I cut my baffle out because it was burning the bottom of my meat on long cooks. Because it diverts heat under the meat instead of Up and over. Baffle never gave me temp issues, just connection issues.


----------



## Retired Spook

Drum&Que said:


> I cut my baffle out because it was burning the bottom of my meat on long cooks. Because it diverts heat under the meat instead of Up and over. Baffle never gave me temp issues, just connection issues.


Thank you D&Q! I will know better when the chuck roast I am smoking is finished today - If I experience a well-done bottom then the baffle is the next project!

I am experimenting and learning as I go but the basket made a huge improvement!


----------



## Retired Spook

The Chuck Roast came out killer. No photos so y'all will just have to trust me but man that was good! Took much longer than I thought it would to reach 200-degrees - I thought that for sure because it was smaller than a brisket point it would finish faster but it stalled at 160-degrees and was not budging so I wrapped it with pink butcher paper and finished it. Excellent flavor and very tender and juicy. Superb substitute for brisket for two! I've always loved the taste of chuck - burgers or pot roasts - so this is a very pleasant result. Tastes just like excellent brisket!


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> Thank you D&Q! I will know better when the chuck roast I am smoking is finished today - If I experience a well-done bottom then the baffle is the next project!
> 
> I am experimenting and learning as I go but the basket made a huge improvement!


D&Q do you have tuning plates?  If so did you add them before or after you cut the baffle.  I am guessing that the reason I have no issue with the baffle is because I use tuning plates to move the smoke and heat further down the cooking chamber.

Jason


----------



## Retired Spook

The chuck roast was not well done on the bottom but I still have reservations about that baffle... I took my tuning plate out.

I wish I knew why OC added the baffle but they haven't replied to my email yet.

And I wish the h-e-double-ell the weather would cool off some so that tinkering with the smoker isn't such a challenge. It feels like its been 100+ every day since February...

I'm curious to see how the smoker runs in cooler weather if that ever happens. Right now it is sitting in direct sun for the second half of each day (125 on the thermometers just sitting there), but I have been able to maintain smoking temperature fairly easily.


----------



## Newglide

millerbuilds said:


> D&Q do you have tuning plates?  If so did you add them before or after you cut the baffle.  I am guessing that the reason I have no issue with the baffle is because I use tuning plates to move the smoke and heat further down the cooking chamber.
> 
> Jason


I can't answer for 

 Drum&Que
 but I am also on the fence with cutting out the baffle and go for a free flow in the cook chamber. I have a Pecos so a little different but almost the same, it has the baffle and I put in tuning plates to even out the temps. That worked it also magnified the issue of cooking from the bottom up. The smoke/heat gets pushed down by the baffle then held down by the tuning plates causing it to cook from the bottom up. It's not a big deal on shorter smokes but when you get into longer smokes you can char or burn the bottom. I have to flip and spin the meat on longer cooks.
Cutting the baffle and removing the tuning plates helps the heat and smoke flow much better.
There's a you tube video from Raleigh Smoke where he explains it very well.


----------



## Retired Spook

Newglide
  Great vid - the brisket looks perfect! Did you check out the guy's Stack Extension vid?

As soon as the weather cools off here in h-e-double-ell, I think I am going to be doing some smoker mods...


----------



## Newglide

Retired Spook said:


> Newglide
> Great vid - the brisket looks perfect! Did you check out the guy's Stack Extension vid?
> 
> As soon as the weather cools of here in h-e-double-ell, I think I am going to be doing some smoker mods...


As soon as I get some free time I plan on taking out the baffle and extending the stack. There are a lot of videos out there where guys do this and do a before and after and it seems to work well.


----------



## Retired Spook

A pipe-extension is definitely in my future and I am about 95% there on removing the baffle. I wish I had a way to weld it in as a shelf for a water pan similar to Franklin smokers.


----------



## Newglide

Retired Spook said:


> A pipe-extension is definitely in my future and I am about 95% there on removing the baffle. I wish I had a way to weld it in as a shelf for a water pan similar to Franklin smokers.


You don't necessary need to weld it in. you can set it above the opening on the grate...That's my plan at least


----------



## Drum&Que

millerbuilds said:


> D&Q do you have tuning plates?  If so did you add them before or after you cut the baffle.  I am guessing that the reason I have no issue with the baffle is because I use tuning plates to move the smoke and heat further down the cooking chamber.
> 
> Jason


Nope! No tuning plates. Didn’t want anything impeding the flow.


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> A pipe-extension is definitely in my future and I am about 95% there on removing the baffle. I wish I had a way to weld it in as a shelf for a water pan similar to Franklin smokers.


That’s what I did. It ain’t pretty but it works. I had a buddy from work hook me up.


----------



## Retired Spook

24" Chimney pipe is here and as soon as I get the chance (weather) I will connect it and burn some wood and see what happens! From what I have been able to find on the internet it seems the ideal length overall of the chimney should be pretty close to the length of the cook chamber - if that turns out to be true I will need to trim it back some but I am going to test first with fire and thermometers.

And I'll need to find a cap for it so that the rain doesn't get in when not in use.


----------



## Retired Spook

I am reading Aaron Franklin's Barbecue book and just read this:


> A baffle is a device (such as a wall or screen) that is used to control the flow of something (such as a fluid, light, or sound). In a cooker, it’s a plate used to redirect heat and smoke as they enter the cook chamber from the firebox. It’s often welded right above the opening between these two spaces, so it redirects the heat from the fire down and disperses it into the cooker, instead of letting it rise up and out through the top. It also adds to that chaotic effect, getting heat and air bouncing around, reducing unevenness in the cooking. I think it’s important to have one of these in pretty much every offset smoker design.
> 
> Franklin, Aaron. Franklin Barbecue (p. 99). Clarkson Potter/Ten Speed. Kindle Edition.


----------



## millerbuilds

Newglide said:


> I can't answer for
> 
> Drum&Que
> but I am also on the fence with cutting out the baffle and go for a free flow in the cook chamber. I have a Pecos so a little different but almost the same, it has the baffle and I put in tuning plates to even out the temps. That worked it also magnified the issue of cooking from the bottom up. The smoke/heat gets pushed down by the baffle then held down by the tuning plates causing it to cook from the bottom up. It's not a big deal on shorter smokes but when you get into longer smokes you can char or burn the bottom. I have to flip and spin the meat on longer cooks.
> Cutting the baffle and removing the tuning plates helps the heat and smoke flow much better.
> There's a you tube video from Raleigh Smoke where he explains it very well.



I had issues with heat distribution until I added the tuning plates, I no longer have any issues and am not planning on removing the baffle, for me that would be starting over.  I also use a water pan that sits on top of my tuning plates.

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds

Drum&Que said:


> Nope! No tuning plates. Didn’t want anything impeding the flow.


I believe that if you use tuning plates there is not a need to remove the baffle, mine works perfectly and has for 5+ years. So I am not going to fix something that IMHO is not broke.  I do think that since the Wrangler is mass produced there are variances in each unit.  I returned my first one because it leaked so bad, the second one (which I kept) I sealed up the small amount of leaks with wood stove rope insulation.  I also use a pit viper fan which may also be the difference.

- Jason


----------



## Retired Spook

I am going to leave the baffle in there for now and experiment with chimney pipe length.


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> I am going to leave the baffle in there for now and experiment with chimney pipe length.


Very interested to find out how that works for you.

- Jason


----------



## Retired Spook

I have a 24" extension and I have a 12" extension on order - I don't want to mess with cutting the 24" pipe in half and having ragged edges so I will experiment between the two and see what happens.


----------



## Retired Spook

Drum&Que
 how long of a pipe extension did you add to your smoker?


----------



## Retired Spook

It definitely draws better with the chimney extension. Will have to adjust size of fire down because it burns hotter. I could get very good smoke before but it was much easier to get very good smoke with the chimney extension, and no smoke came out of the firebox as it has since the day I bought it.







This is similar to fires I've built before the chimney extension - much too hot with the chimney extension. A smaller fire is in order. These splits burst into flames.











I'm going to cook a slab of ribs that I have in the fridge as a cook test (maybe tomorrow, maybe Monday) - but with a smaller fire obviously.

When the 12" extension is delivered I will experiment with that.


----------



## Drum&Que

millerbuilds said:


> I believe that if you use tuning plates there is not a need to remove the baffle, mine works perfectly and has for 5+ years. So I am not going to fix something that IMHO is not broke. I do think that since the Wrangler is mass produced there are variances in each unit. I returned my first one because it leaked so bad, the second one (which I kept) I sealed up the small amount of leaks with wood stove rope insulation. I also use a pit viper fan which may also be the difference. - Jason



I I do have a “baffle” of sorts but it doesn’t deflect heat down. It sticks straight up so the heat has to flow UP into the cook chamber. Then I have the water pan sitting on top of a grate my buddy welded in the gap that was created by cutting out the original baffle. Heat and smoke flows WAY better and I actually have no need for a stack extension because it was way too hot lol. I used 8” of stack extension originally. It draws really well without the baffle and with no stack extension.


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> It definitely draws better with the chimney extension. Will have to adjust size of fire down because it burns hotter. I could get very good smoke before but it was much easier to get very good smoke with the chimney extension, and no smoke came out of the firebox as it has since the day I bought it.
> View attachment 641472
> 
> 
> This is similar to fires I've built before the chimney extension - much too hot with the chimney extension. A smaller fire is in order. These splits burst into flames.
> View attachment 641473
> 
> 
> View attachment 641474
> 
> I'm going to cook a slab of ribs that I have in the fridge as a cook test (maybe tomorrow, maybe Monday) - but with a smaller fire obviously.
> 
> When the 12" extension is delivered I will experiment with that.


This was exactly my experience. My fires (and my splits) are way smaller now and way more efficient. I can almost cook with the firebox door closed sometimes.


----------



## Retired Spook

I started a smaller fire today - half a chimney of lump oak and 1-split - perfect smoke and perfect temperature with the firebox door closed and damper open.

Baffle is still in the cooker and ribs are about to go in.


----------



## Retired Spook

Alright... I followed Arron Franklin's recipe for ribs, to the letter.

Franklin's recipe calls for wrapping the ribs tightly in foil after 3-hours. Also, he sauces his ribs with thinned sauce in the wrap (whatever one prefers - I used KC Masterpiece hickory cut 50/50 with water), and then returns the ribs to the cooker for 2-additional hours. He also calls for smoking the ribs at 275 to 300-degrees, all of which I did.

The ribs came out way over-cooked, and I will never sauce ribs in foil again as the sauce burned. While the ribs were, in fact, overcooked, they would not have burned and would have been edible without the sauce.

The fire/smoke was much easier to manage with the stack extension (recall I still have the factory baffle in place), and I used much less wood (one stick approximately every 40-minutes ~). The temperatures indicated on the thermometers were perfect, as was the smoke - most perfect smoke so far, in fact, *HOWEVER*, as the fellow in this video experienced: Old Country chimney extension the left side of the cook chamber got noticeably hotter with the 24" extension - thus the overcooked ribs - and the YouTube guy shortened his stack extension to compensate (I will be adding another Tel-True thermometer on the left side of the cook chamber). The 12" extension I had on order would take 2-weeks to get here so I cancelled the order - I will shorten my 24" extension to 12" and go from there.

I think the chimney extension is a worthwhile modification but for my cooker, it needs to be shorter. I will definitely save money on wood so for that alone it seems worth it to me.


----------



## Retired Spook

millerbuilds
 I am working my way through all mods to boil down what works and what doesn't!  I think the shorter stack extension is a worthwhile addition, and I think your Pit Viper does what a stack extension does, but in a different way! 

 Drum&Que
 seems like he achieved the same result by removing the baffle!


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> millerbuilds
> I am working my way through all mods to boil down what works and what doesn't!  I think the shorter stack extension is a worthwhile addition, and I think your Pit Viper does what a stack extension does, but in a different way!
> 
> Drum&Que
> seems like he achieved the same result by removing the baffle!


Agreed.  I will leave my baffle and stack the way they are.  I do want to add a larger table/shelf/work surface to mine.  I have it in a space away from our main cooking area that has a large counter, so for the gasser and PBC, I have the surface.  But with the Wrangler I have been carrying out a folding table each time I use it... which is a pain in the arse.

- Jason


----------



## Newglide

Retired Spook said:


> I will shorten my 24" extension to 12" and go from there.


Good idea to shorten it. I wouldn't go as much as cutting it in half.
Take a few inches at a time. You can always take it off, it's hard to put back on. When you're done you can do a biscuit test for a few hours and see how she feels. I have the feeling you're going to find you'll be able to dial in the airflow but you'll amplify the cooking from the bottom up.


----------



## Retired Spook

Cleaned the cooker this morning - removed the disposable aluminum pan that I have always used to catch meat drippings just to make clean-up easier. Bottom and sides of pan were dark with smoke like I have never seen before. Clearly, the cooker was drawing so well with the 24" stack extension that the heat/smoke was being sucked almost straight through the cooker, over-cooking the ribs contrary to the good temperature readings on the thermometers.

I am going to cut the stack extension in half (12") and see how that works. Somewhere along the way earlier, I rough calculated, based on Franklin's cooker, that I would need an 8" stack extension to arrive somewhere proportionate to his cooker, so I should have a 4" cushion.

Next cook will be a pork belly...

Sure, I can smoke a brisket nice without all this experimentation, but if I can save money on wood, and trips up and down the stairs to tend fire (especially in this Godforsaken humidity and heat), that is a plus in my world. 

I am definitely looking forward to weather wherein I can just sit outside next to the smoker for most of a cook - but I may have to move to Alaska to get that...


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook, what you just explained is EXACTLY why I cut my baffle out. Way too hot on the bottom. Our stacks are actually pretty close to what they are supposed to be according to Aaron Franklin‘s model. But I found that if I extended it when I cut off the baffle it actually draws  too well for a cook chamber our size since the cook chamber is so small and pure fire box is oversized. Removing the baffle allows things to flow how they’re supposed to without a stack extension. When I DID have the stack extension on,  it would get WAY hot on the stack side after removing the baffle. Our


----------



## Retired Spook

Drum&Que said:


> Retired Spook, what you just explained is EXACTLY why I cut my baffle out. Way too hot on the bottom. Our stacks are actually pretty close to what they are supposed to be according to Aaron Franklin‘s model. But I found that if I extended it when I cut off the baffle it actually draws  too well for a cook chamber our size since the cook chamber is so small and pure fire box is oversized. Removing the baffle allows things to flow how they’re supposed to without a stack extension. When I DID have the stack extension on,  it would get WAY hot on the stack side after removing the baffle. Our


You've never stated how long of an extension you added before you removed it?

I am still undecided about the baffle, especially after reading Franklin's thoughts on it that I quoted a few posts back. He seems to think the baffle is a plus on this kind of smoker. I could smoke a brisket fine with the just the charcoal basket and no stack extension but if I can get it to draw just a little better with a short stack extension, I would be happy.

Between you, 

 millerbuilds
 and myself, we are all seeking the same result, via different methods. 

I do not know for sure but my hunch is that an 8" stack extension will do the trick!


----------



## Retired Spook

I reverse seared a prime tomahawk today Here - smoked it without the stack extension. I could get the temperature and smoke right (and no hot spot near the stack) BUT, it just needs a little bit more draw, in my opinion - like an 8" stack extension! 

More to follow...


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> You've never stated how long of an extension you added before you removed it?
> 
> I am still undecided about the baffle, especially after reading Franklin's thoughts on it that I quoted a few posts back. He seems to think the baffle is a plus on this kind of smoker. I could smoke a brisket fine with the just the charcoal basket and no stack extension but if I can get it to draw just a little better with a short stack extension, I would be happy.
> 
> Between you,
> 
> millerbuilds
> and myself, we are all seeking the same result, via different methods.
> 
> I do not know for sure but my hunch is that an 8" stack extension will do the trick!


I think mine ended up being 8”. Maybe even shorter.


----------



## Newglide

Drum&Que said:


> Retired Spook, what you just explained is EXACTLY why I cut my baffle out. Way too hot on the bottom. Our stacks are actually pretty close to what they are supposed to be according to Aaron Franklin‘s model. But I found that if I extended it when I cut off the baffle it actually draws  too well for a cook chamber our size since the cook chamber is so small and pure fire box is oversized. Removing the baffle allows things to flow how they’re supposed to without a stack extension. When I DID have the stack extension on,  it would get WAY hot on the stack side after removing the baffle. Our


I believe that's why some have added a collector to move the hotspot out. 
Haven't gotten the nerve to cut out the baffle yet, All the you tubes I see on it said they had to extend the smoke stack at the same time. But it sounds like you had success with cutting the baffle only.


----------



## Retired Spook

I'll be adding a second Tel-True thermometer at the stack side of the cook chamber door, and cutting my stack extension to 8" and attaching it in the morning - and possibly try to smoke another rack of ribs - but NOT according to Franklin's brush-with-bbq-sauce-and-wrap-in-foil-for-burnt-ribs recipe...

If you never hear from me again it will be because the humidity killed me.

Pray for me - if you lean that way.


----------



## JLeonard

Retired Spook said:


> If you never hear from me again it will be because the humidity killed me.
> 
> Pray for me - if you lean that way.


Singing my song of the summer.....
Jim


----------



## Retired Spook

JLeonard said:


> Singing my song of the summer.....
> Jim


Thank you Jim.

I have been reading about the dew point because the level of discomfort presently, and in general, here where I live - temporarily - is incomprehensible.

I believe that it is related to barometric pressure, and a low barometric pressure raises the dew point, rising barometric pressure causes the dew point to rise. Meteorology was never a subject of interest before moving to hell.

Nevertheless, I believe I have discovered what made the Comanche such fierce warriors - it was this Godforsaken weather - and they just had to vent about it...


----------



## Retired Spook

Zeroing in.

Installed the second Tel-True thermometer and 8" stack extension (yesterday - too humid to do that AND cook in the same day), started fire this morning (still humid as...) to cook ribs.

Baffle still in place, rotated firebox cooking grate 90-degrees to gain max height possible from bottom of firebox. Using LavaLock 12x10x6 charcoal basket with 8" post oak splits.

With 8" stack extension in place, 25 to 35-degrees hotter at the stack side of the cook chamber. Removed 8" stack extension - temperatures remarkably even across cook chamber and clean blue smoke.

Go figure...

I am finished experimenting and focusing on cooking going forward!


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> Zeroing in.
> 
> Installed the second Tel-True thermometer and 8" stack extension (yesterday - too humid to do that AND cook in the same day), started fire this morning (still humid as...) to cook ribs.
> 
> Baffle still in place, rotated firebox cooking grate 90-degrees to gain max height possible from bottom of firebox. Using LavaLock 12x10x6 charcoal basket with 8" post oak splits.
> 
> With 8" stack extension in place, 25 to 35-degrees hotter at the stack side of the cook chamber. Removed 8" stack extension - temperatures remarkably even across cook chamber and clean blue smoke.
> 
> Go figure...
> 
> I am finished experimenting and focusing on cooking going forward!
> 
> View attachment 641972
> 
> 
> View attachment 641973


There ya go! I wasn’t in the business if adding a collector to even out the temp at the stack end so I just removed the extension. Once I took out the baffle I was convinced that my setup was correct. Fuel efficiency and GREAT bark with no crispy bottoms.


----------



## Retired Spook

It's been running perfect temperature and perfect smoke with very little effort even with the baffle in place - the ribs are looking great.  I even have nearly same consistent temperature (just a few degrees hotter) on the top shelf in the cook chamber!!!

Definitely does not need a stack extension in my opinion. I think the charcoal basket and raising the firebox grate did the trick for me.


----------



## Retired Spook

About half way there. To wrap in foil, or not, that is the question...






Temps on the top shelf.





No tuning plate / factory baffle in place / I'm kinda bored now...


----------



## Retired Spook

They came out great! Super super tender and juicy!

















The photos don't even come close to doing the ribs justice - they came out awesome.

Old Country Wrangler - The Little Smoker that Could!


----------



## Drum&Que

Retired Spook said:


> They came out great! Super super tender and juicy!
> View attachment 642110
> 
> 
> View attachment 642111
> 
> 
> View attachment 642112
> 
> The photos don't even come close to doing the ribs justice - they came out awesome.
> 
> Old Country Wrangler - The Little Smoker that Could!


I love cooking ribs on this cooker! And I do wrap in foil but it’s never for more than about 40-45 minutes. 3-2-1 method is NOT for me.


----------



## Drum&Que

Drum&Que said:


> I love cooking ribs on this cooker! And I do wrap in foil but it’s never for more than about 40-45 minutes. 3-2-1 method is NOT for me.


I meant 30-45.


----------



## Retired Spook

I cooked mine straight through - no foil wrap. I just had a rib for breakfast! 

I used the bend test to determine if they were ready and I must have nailed it by mistake - these are the best ribs I've ever cooked. Not falling off the bone but the bone comes out clean and the meat is very tender and juicy.

My next trick will be finding the recipe that an old grandma neighbor used for her ribs when I was a kid - some honey-based mop-sauce that was fantastic. That lady was the best barbecue cook that ever lived.


----------



## millerbuilds

Retired Spook said:


> They came out great! Super super tender and juicy!
> View attachment 642110
> 
> 
> View attachment 642111
> 
> 
> View attachment 642112
> 
> The photos don't even come close to doing the ribs justice - they came out awesome.
> 
> Old Country Wrangler - The Little Smoker that Could!





Retired Spook said:


> I cooked mine straight through - no foil wrap. I just had a rib for breakfast!
> 
> I used the bend test to determine if they were ready and I must have nailed it by mistake - these are the best ribs I've ever cooked. Not falling off the bone but the bone comes out clean and the meat is very tender and juicy.
> 
> My next trick will be finding the recipe that an old grandma neighbor used for her ribs when I was a kid - some honey-based mop-sauce that was fantastic. That lady was the best barbecue cook that ever lived.


Looks like you nailed it!

- Jason


----------

